# ICS Porting Guide



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?8855-ICS-Porting-guide-by-Siulmagic

Anyone able to do this for the Bionic?


----------



## frostincredible (Jun 9, 2011)

Can't happen yet. See where it says we need to edit the boot.img? Our bootloader is locked therefore we cannot edit the boot.img. Sorry:/


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------

